# What do you feed your dog?



## Ishdat a Pitbull? (Apr 23, 2011)

like the thread stated, what do you feed your dog? raw, kibble, canned? please specify brand and how its been working for your dog. 
I've been feeding my boy raw since he was a pup but due to cost issues i just switched him over to Wellness 5 mix. Hope his coat is stays shiny and soft..


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

We feed RAW and Orijen , the orijen I love the results we have fed that to our dogs since they came into our home. There coats are super soft and shiny and never had any issues with it. Its expensive but well worth it, we thought about changing due to cost when we got more then 3 dogs and switched to kirkland. Although its a good food as well we saw a difference and to us it was worth the money to switch back. I have a coupl picky eaters though , Crush was spoiled before he came to us and was fed mexican food and table scraps so he wouldnt touch kibble and actually starved for a few days and started losing weight so we switched him over to raw and he has been great so far. We like the muscle deffinition and weight it keeps him at . We also put Cali on it as well she was always picking at her kibble. We also add Omega 3-6-9 or fish oil pills depending what i happen to buy and we add apple cider vinegar when i remember , and occassionally thy get spoon full of pro biotics added on top.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

in the morning he gets fish oil, some pumpkin puree and 3/4 cup Blue Buffalo Wilderness Chicken kibbles. At Night its just 3/4 cup of kibbles and the pumpkin. He gets cheese for treats/training. I would love to go raw but I go away sometimes and have to worry about his puppysitter, she would NOT appreciate me having her feed raw, lol. 

have you called local butchers? There is a place around me that guts and feathers people's chickens, the people bring in their own chicken and for $3 the bleed it out, and defeather and cut it up but they keep the guts and backs and all that to sell or give people for their animals. Maybe you need to make a new friend at the butchers


----------



## Ishdat a Pitbull? (Apr 23, 2011)

i live in sandiego and its hard to find any down here.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Ishdat a Pitbull? said:


> i live in sandiego and its hard to find any down here.


what about at the docks with the fishermen?? Or is that just on TV? lol


----------



## Ishdat a Pitbull? (Apr 23, 2011)

they do bring their fresh catch in and they lay them out and i believe they sell them. Its only fish. what do you guys think about premade raw


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

I feed kirkland kibble with yogurt.  When i have the money i give em raw sometimes. First time i gave them raw, they got the runs, but not no more. I wish i could feed raw ever day though. , The girl in my sig is on this diet. 

I bought spring valley omega 369 tablets, which help with their coat. 

Kirkland <3


----------



## Ishdat a Pitbull? (Apr 23, 2011)

Im thinkng about trying out kirkland. i can get free samples while shopping for my boy lol
Shes beautiful. Love her markings and stance. 
Smiggs, do u give her plain yogurt? anyone using cottage cheese? what are the benefits of these?


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Ya, I do a cup of kibble, spoon full of plain yogurt, and i add a little water to the food, so the yogurt flavors the food. I also throw in a little omega tablet(only one in the morning). 

Benefits of yogurt is that it has alot of pro biotics which help with digestion. Its good bacteria that stays in the digestive tract.

I had a puppy that was knuckling on one foot, and i switched him to kirkland adult, and his foot is great now. Not to mention its easy on the pockets. 

Kirkland is the same dog food as Diamond, but with more nutrients(i compared ingredients).


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Yogurt and ACV I heard has the same effect as the pumpkin, as far as digestion. never heard of straight yogurt though. Might have to switch it up since all I can find is canned pumpkin now that the fall is over...


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

i use this one









article that goes along with it:


> Pet Food: Try Yoghurt for Digestive Problems, Bad Breath
> 
> Thinking about buying probiotic pet food? Consider this: Your dog or cat can benefit from Mountain High Yoghurt's unique blend of live, active and probiotic cultures if they suffer from digestive upsets or ailments. A small serving of Mountain High also a great daily health support. That's because dogs and cats need some of the same friendly intestinal cultures that we do ( L. acidophilus, B. bifidus, and L. casei). So if a poor diet, illness, or medication has upset your pet's digestive health, try serving them Plain Mountain High Yoghurt, as described below.
> 
> You can also serve Mountain High Yoghurt for daily health maintenance. Like you, your pet can benefit from regular servings of these beneficial cultures. They can even help with "doggy breath" and "kitten breath." And though your dog or cat might not be able to tolerate other dairy products, Mountain High Yoghurt is different, because the billions of cultures help break down the lactose, making it more digestible.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

lol found this pic while i was looking for the yogurt.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I give Kane 3-3 1/2 cups of Taste of the Wild twice a day, half a tablet of his glucosamine/chondroitin supplement, and bits of table scraps here and there. I don't really do anything special with him as he hasn't seemed to need any extra supplements like fish oil or what have you since I figured out his grain issues. His coat is nice and shiny and he has great muscle tone considering I haven't really exercised him in a few months.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Ecko gets about 2.5 cups of TOTW Lamb split up into breakfast and dinner. 1 fish oil pill every other day and I froze chunks of our pumpkins from Halloween that he gets sometimes. I also take canned pumpkin and stuff his bones and kong and freeze. Once in a blue moon he'll steal a tast of the cats wet food, but it's grain free so he's all good. Some day when I can afford a chest freezer I'd like to switch him to raw. I need to find out if he's allergic to raw chicken, or just the "chicken" that's in kibble. Otherwise raw could be pretty expensive without chicken. But his coat is 100% better and shinier then the day I got him, so I must be doing something right.


----------



## Radhika753 (Dec 31, 2011)

For me It`s raw food. It works out cheaper than most commercial foods and the greyhounds do really well on it. And how about some Bully Sticks.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

I have fed Samson Natural Balance AMP since week 12....he is now on Natural Balance Synergy because AMP basically got discontinued for the new line. 

I free feed him since he wont overeat but i still keep trtack of how many cups a day he eats at 7 months...and its right around 3 ...sometimes he will eat 4 and next day only 2...but he always averages around 3.

I do give him healthy oral hygiene dog treats 5 or so a day ....and will start implementing plain yogurt , ...maybe a table spoon with his morning meals and see how that goes. 

His coat is smooth and shiny, ....he doesnt go bananas over eating the same food every day but its food. the yogurt will be to give him a lil variety.



edit***** yes!!!! bully stix ....man he loves those things, ill give him one once every 2 weeks . so thats what pizzle means lol


----------



## Ishdat a Pitbull? (Apr 23, 2011)

What do u guys mix in with the kibble beside yogurt, my boy doesnt seem to like eating it. I try feeding him in the morning but he wont touch it. He does eat at night but only a cup and a half and hes done. (im feeding wellness). Should i feed him once a day or give him more food at night when hes hungry? he goes crazy for raw though...


----------



## fourthcliff (Jan 2, 2012)

My girl Ruby gets a little more than a cup in the morning and then the same at dinner of Blue Buffalo (Basic I think) Its kind of expensive but everything else that we were feeding her seemed to be giving her a skin allergy and she was itching a lot, and as soon as we started giving this to her it stopped.


----------



## **Jukid**LEO** (Nov 28, 2011)

i feed my pit Pedigree.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

**Jukid**LEO** said:


> i feed my pit Pedigree.


Not a good food, there are alot better foods to chose from for close to the same price { maybe a lil more} but when they eat good quality food they tend to need less of it anyways.


----------



## **Jukid**LEO** (Nov 28, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> Not a good food, there are alot better foods to chose from for close to the same price { maybe a lil more} but when they eat good quality food they tend to need less of it anyways.


like what? Pedigree is the most common to me. Can you name something that is in wall-mart plz.lol


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

**Jukid**LEO** said:


> like what? Pedigree is the most common to me. Can you name something that is in wall-mart plz.lol


You'd probably be better off ordering online, or hitting up a local pet shop. Stay out of Wally World for any eddibles for your dog. I feed Taste of the Wild and I buy it at a little pet shop down the road that I used to work at. It's a bit pricey, but he's eating half the amount he ate when I got him and started the switch from the trash they were feeding him. Shoot for grain free if you can, and once you do, no more milk bones either. Stick grain free and higher quality, and you'll see the difference I promise. Poops less and no more neon colored poop.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

If you can get the food in a grocery store its best to stay away from it is my motto. I would find a little pet store of some sort and look into taste of the wild like mentioned above, blue buffalo wolderness, or even if you have a costco near you the best one for the price is kirkland dog food. { if you dont have a membership you can get one for like $25-$30 for basic membership , will be worth it. The kirkland food is under $30 for the large bag and its decent food. Or look around online and see if you can order something. I feed Orijen for kibble here but its really pricey. I think kirkland would be your best bet for staying around your price mark your already spending.


----------



## RomansDad (Jan 17, 2012)

I feed Orijen Kibble. My pup gets 1.25 cups 3x a day currently. We usually mix in some pumpkin or greek yogurt as well. He does very well on the Orijen, no issues with it all. He also gets freeze dried liver snacks and grain free biscuits for training treats. I've also discovered that he LOVES broccoli as well as carrots and apples.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Ishdat a Pitbull? said:


> What do u guys mix in with the kibble beside yogurt, my boy doesnt seem to like eating it. I try feeding him in the morning but he wont touch it. He does eat at night but only a cup and a half and hes done. (im feeding wellness). Should i feed him once a day or give him more food at night when hes hungry? he goes crazy for raw though...


You can put a little bit of water on the dog food, so the yogurt dilutes. The kibble will soak it up. You can put a table spoon of Apple Cider Vinegar. Its suppose to be good for them, but one of my dogs hates the smell of it. You can do the fish oil tablets, theyre only like 4 dollars at wal mart. You can put one in your doggies food.

I feed two times a day, i use to feed three times, but now i feed twice with a snack in the after noon. Once at 7am, small snack (half cup of kibble or w.e), and again at 7pm.



**Jukid**LEO** said:


> like what? Pedigree is the most common to me. Can you name something that is in wall-mart plz.lol


Anything at walmart is going to suck. If i had to choose one from walmart i would go with dog chow/pedigree. My friends use it, and there dogs are doing alright on it.

Kirkland is made by the same company of Diamond dog food. I compared diamond with Kirkland, and Kirkland had much much more ingredients than Diamond dog food, and it even had better/more nutrients.

diamond = 30$ for 30lbs
Kirkland = 25$ for 40lbs


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Ishdat a Pitbull? said:


> What do u guys mix in with the kibble beside yogurt, my boy doesnt seem to like eating it. I try feeding him in the morning but he wont touch it. He does eat at night but only a cup and a half and hes done. (im feeding wellness). Should i feed him once a day or give him more food at night when hes hungry?* he goes crazy for raw though*...


Theirs your problem....Your taking him off REAL food and putting him on processed pellets :roll: I can't say I blame him. How about boiling up some chicken or hamburg and adding it to his kibble? It's good for them and I don't care what people say about it "spoiling" them and making them picky eaters. It's better for them than kibble and adds moisture. Are you ever going to go back to raw? You may see a huge difference in how he looks once you put him back on kibble. Hopefully he doesn't develop any allergies. Good luck


----------



## Dean n Kano (Feb 5, 2012)

Raw all the way! I feed on raw chicken carcass and whatever the butcher has in his scraps. He goes mad for heart and liver as well. As well as that leave him a large bone for him to gnaw on whenever.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Taste of The Wild High Prairie, and I also add Salmon oil and Coconut oil


----------



## destinoscelgo (Dec 28, 2011)

I fed TOTW and now 100% Raw =)


----------



## nobulljustbully (Jan 30, 2012)

i feeddiamond extreme 1 1/2 cup sportmix high energy mini chunks 2 cup withsome wheat germ oil its like and only us raw maybe once a month


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

i feed carrots and beans only


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

Just switched from Nutro Lamb (49.99) for 30lbs to Diamond adult over 60lb. (28.99) 40lb Bags @ tractor supply or pet supply plus. Scew Nutro, so sick of rip off greedy corperations.


----------



## Bo361 (Feb 15, 2012)

Yup, taste of the wild is awesome


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

[/U][/I]


**Jukid**LEO** said:


> i feed my pit Pedigree.


 Mine were on that until my pitbull got hives and my shihtzu began to scratch alot. They are on diamond naturals now which is way cheaper and is corn,wheat and soy free.My dogs love it and there coats are healthy. I dont have near by petstores either so i go to tractor supply.

I will be switching them to 4health or TOTW soon .


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

I mix it up, By Nature, Castor and Polloxs, Simply Nurish, TOTW, Blue. Dogs get tired of eating the same thing. I always feed food with no wheat, corn or soy, that have a nice protein ration (I can't feed kibbles any higher than 36% protein due to one of my dogs having malformed kidneys, but like a food in the upper 20's)
The key is to watch your dog and not get hung up on names or brands, rather watch your ingredients. Each dog is individual as far as what they tolerate and what they require. What your dog does best on may not be what my dogs do best on.


----------



## alangrylls55 (Feb 14, 2012)

I generally give my dog raw food to eat Except that I prefer giving him Orijen. He get Very excited when Sees it and always Starts jumping.

_____________________________
Buy Dog Products of better and healthy quality.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I mix it up as well! In the wild they do not eat the same thin over and over again. I do raw, Instinct, TOTW, Acana(if I can get it reasonably priced!), wellness CORE, and sometimes Merrick B.G.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

just wanted to mention Diamond has widened its recall so those that feed Diamond check your packages!

Diamond Dog Food Recall Widens | Dog Food Advisor

Diamond Pet Foods


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

ames said:


> just wanted to mention Diamond has widened its recall so those that feed Diamond check your packages!
> 
> Diamond Dog Food Recall Widens | Dog Food Advisor
> 
> Diamond Pet Foods


Yep and their SC plant is still shut down for "cleaning".. LOL


----------



## Pit75Bull (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm doin Eagle pack kibble with a little wellness canned mixed in. she destroys her food lol.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Wellness brand all the way.


----------



## RomansDad (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm still feeding Orijen, but switching over to adult formula. I've also started giving whole Oxtails every so often, he loves those things.


----------



## aj_harness (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm currently feeding my dog Diamond Naturals and I like it. With the warnings of a recall I think I'll continue doing what I been doing which is switching dog foods. Depending on my paycheck is what kind of food my dog gets. Hes been on ol roy, pedigree, dog chow, and more currently taste of the wild, RAW, and now diamond naturals. I'm not going back to walmart brands even though I work there and can get a discount because I have learned they aren't the best and are more commonly recalled. So I'll choose anything from TSC or online. Depending on rating and price.


----------

